

Accepting what is - samvalenoya
http://www.prakashni.com/accepting-what-is-it-is-what-it-is/

======
billyjobob
While Buddhists are undoubtedly correct that suffering is caused by reality
not meeting our expectations, their solution is problematic. Many times our
expectations re-shape reality so that they are met and we are happy. If we
stop having expectations and accept reality just as it is we miss out on all
those opportunities.

~~~
ca98am79
I think the idea is that even if you are able to restructure reality to fit
your expectations, it is only a temporary fix and your happiness is short
lived. Also, you don't need "expectations" in order to reshape reality. In
fact, I think the less expectations, the better you are prepared to reshape
reality.

------
mintykeen
Great perspective. I do feel like it's a bit of a slippery slope though. One
should be proactive in life, and not just let things happen to you all the
time. But when things are out of your control, you can choose how to react to
them. Very helpful reminder.

